# Good hills around Raleigh NC



## logansites

Hey guys,

I was hoping you could point me to some good roads with bigger hills to ride up. I live in North Raleigh on rt 50 about a mile below 540. Any decent hills out there? I wouldnt mind driving a little bit too just to get to them if I had to.

So far Ive been on some nice roads around Falls Lake that had some hills but Im looking for more.

Some roads ive been on... 

below 540
all the north-south connectors like Falls of Neuse, Creedmoore, Six Forks etc and the
east-west like Lynn, Millbrook.

above 540
roads like Ravens Ridge, rt 98, Old Weaver Trail, Opposum Track, and little roads connecting these...

I also went for a ride in the country down past Lake Johnson... some roads that i remember are Sunset Lake, Hilltop/Needmore, Killdaire Farm, Tryon

Ill check back here...or you could PM me. And if anyone wants to ride some time let me know that too.

Thanks,
Logan


----------



## CaseLawZ28

Are you new to the area? I can give you some rides that are not near where you are so you can experience some different terrain.

Also, west of Chapel Hill has some rolling terrain.


----------



## wncbiker

*Good hills in Caswell County*

Go to north Orange County/southern Caswell County, just north of Highway 49 on Corbett Ridge Road. If you are traveling north on Corbett Ridge Road, you can turn left onto Gunn Poole Road & then take any road west toward Highway 119. You will cross over several creek bottoms that will give you long downhills & long (1-1.5 mile) climbs. I think Old Collins Road & Hooper Road have good hills on them.


----------



## spin150

If you are riding the Johsnon Lake area try Bynum Ridge road. The longest climb in the area.

Check the tarwheel website for "Yanceyville ride". It includes the Gunn Poole hills and many others. A very hilly ride.

http://www.tarwheels.org

Also check the site for "Johnson Mill" ride out of Hillsborough.

Many options out of Chapel *Hill* and *Hills*borough.

Northern Durham/Person county is also good, around Bahama/Lake Michie.

Also check http://www.arcadiacyclingcenter.com for cuesheets of upcoming rides.

NCBC summer rally goes over three steep hills.

You just won't find anything longer that 1-2 miles around here.

The nearest real climb is near Winston-Salem, Pilot Mountain. The NCBC site has a cuesheet for a 60 mile ride out there that includes Sauratown, Pilot Mountain and Hanging Rock. Those are real climbs.


----------



## logansites

Thanks for the info guys, Ill get out a map later and check out these roads and how to get there. 

I moved to the area last August and started riding in February.


----------



## spyro

Old creedmore is near you, not long climbs but pretty steep, not too bad for repeats


----------



## tarwheel2

You are probably familiar with many of the routes around Falls Lake. Heading north on Six Forks/ New Light, the road climbs pretty continuously for 6-7 miles from the first lake crossing north of 98 up to Rock Springs Church Rd.

If you turn off New Light onto Purnell Road, it is a series of rollers for many miles. Bold Run Hills turns north off Purnell, and it is probably the longest, steepest hill I have encountered around Falls Lake. The climb must be over a mile, and I've hit a top speed over 40 mph on the downhill.

Of course, Kemp Road is infamous for its hills. None of them are backbreaking, but you hit 3 pretty substantial climbs in a row, so it is great for training. I hate Kemp.

Peed Road between 98 and Mt Vernon Church also has a monster hill. If you cross 98 and get on Ghoston, it has a pretty long climb as well.

Really, it seems that any route you take out of Blue Jay Point has a lot of hills. There aren't many hills longer than 1 mile, but they are never ending. I am always surprised when I ride around Cary, Morrisville, Hillsborough or Greensboro, and how flat it seems. I don't consider myself a great climber, but I seem to pass a lot of people on hills when riding in those areas. I guess all that punishment riding around Falls Lake pays off.


----------

